# Mathews Dxt kit for sale



## hodgepodge (Jan 12, 2010)

*Is bow still for sale?*

I am interested if still for sale.


----------



## hodgepodge (Jan 12, 2010)

*Still for sale*

What are you asking for this bow?


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

hi sorry for the late reply ive sold alot of the kit but decided to keep the bow for nou there is a kit available on www.bowhuntingforum.co.za in the for sale section 
if your intrested in the bare bow i will let it go for R 5500


----------

